# Resurrected - Buy 2 x 100ml and get another 1 x 100ml free



## Oupa (21/2/16)

We decided to spread the love a little longer as we have been inundated with messages from people this past week who still want to order the special. It seems many of our forum friends missed out either because they never saw the special or they were waiting on payday.

*We will resurrect this special for the final time for the coming week only (starting now). Offer ends at midnight on Friday, 26 February.*

When buying at least two 100ml bottles on our website just enter your preferred flavour and nic content for your third free 100ml bottle in the comments/notes section when checking out your cart.

_*Note:* This special will not form part of any competition (the prize for the competition was already drawn)... although everyone wins by receiving R320 worth of juice absolutely free when buying 2 x 100ml._

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/2/16)

When you going make special reserve in 100ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/16)

And that works out to R64.00 per 30 ml of juice for that 300 ml in total. Never a better deal on great local juices you will get!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/16)

Now is the time for me to get some good Old Menthol Ice to use as a base for my DIY! Off to email @Oupa now! This is a Chicken Dinner Deal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now is the time for me to get some good Old Menthol Ice to use as a base for my DIY! Off to email @Oupa now! This is a Chicken Dinner Deal!


Now is the perfect time for me to order some of that XXX you got me interested in! Order coming up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Now is the perfect time for me to order some of that XXX you got me interested in! Order coming up



Good man!


----------



## Schnappie (21/2/16)

Wow this is fantastic news and it coincides with payday! My week has just been made!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Thanks @Oupa ! That XXX is so good I think I might have to stockpile while I can!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Here we go again

I need to find a reason to order again because I ordered on the last special 2 x Strawberry for my "Strawberry Ice" mix and Berry Blaze for HRH because thats her only juice she vapes (several months now)

Hmm... Let me see....
I think I need more Strawberry just in case and maybe more Berry Blaze in case HRH runs out at some point. 

Lol, its funny how one tries to find a reason to take part when a good offer has been put forward...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Silver said:


> Here we go again
> 
> I need to find a reason to order again because I ordered on the last special 2 x Strawberry for my "Strawberry Ice" mix and Berry Blaze for HRH because thats her only juice she vapes (several months now)
> 
> ...


At R64 per 30mls... Thats reason enough for me! Ridiculous pricing!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schnappie (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> At R64 per 30mls... Thats reason enough for me! Ridiculous pricing!!!


I concur, even with shipping its still below half the price of the average local juice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nimatek (22/2/16)

Silver said:


> Here we go again
> 
> I need to find a reason to order again because I ordered on the last special 2 x Strawberry for my "Strawberry Ice" mix and Berry Blaze for HRH because thats her only juice she vapes (several months now)
> 
> ...


Dude tell me more about this strawberry ice !!!!! 

Think I need to get another bottle Ice and try some strawberry


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

@Oupa May I ask, what is the difference between VM4 and Special Reserve. I have been vaping both of them all weekend, in 2 separate devices, and although slightly different, for my simple palate they seem so close in profile, I actually confusion the two while trying to work out which is "better" ?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/2/16)

Yay! Awesomeness 
Thank you for extending the special @Oupa
Will put my order asap


----------



## Oupa (22/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Oupa May I ask, what is the difference between VM4 and Special Reserve. I have been vaping both of them all weekend, in 2 separate devices, and although slightly different, for my simple palate they seem so close in profile, I actually confusion the two while trying to work out which is "better" ?



Exact same recipe for the two, the Reserve just spent some time aging on Oak. It is slightly dryer with the sweeter notes less pronounced and the tobacco notes complimented by the smokiness of the toasted wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

Oupa said:


> Exact same recipe for the two, the Reserve just spent some time aging on Oak. It is slightly dryer with the sweeter notes less pronounced and the tobacco notes complimented by the smokiness of the toasted wood.


Thanks for the explanation....so I just need to find an oak barrel, and convert my 300ml VM4

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> Dude tell me more about this strawberry ice !!!!!
> 
> Think I need to get another bottle Ice and try some strawberry


If you do that get the berry blaze


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> Dude tell me more about this strawberry ice !!!!!
> 
> Think I need to get another bottle Ice and try some strawberry



Hi @Nimatek

It's very simple - take normal VM Strawberry ready made juice and mix in a few drops of VM Menthol concentrate. Not Menthol Ice ready made, the concentrate.

I do about 20 drops of menthol concentrate in a 10ml bottle and give it a good shake. That Strawberry is magic and the menthol comes through lovely and crisp. It's very strong menthol so probably not suited for high powered setups. I am using it in my Lemo1 at about 15 Watts with a simple single 1.2 ohm Kanthal coil and Rayon. Restrictive long lazy lung hit. Been vaping that juice exclusively in this setup for a few months now. Just love it to bits. Nice and refreshing with a bit of tanginess in the aftertaste. And helps with clearing out the airways (grin)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (22/2/16)

Oh my hat @Oupa
I decided to take out juices from my last order to try them when I saw this special again.

That damn peach rooibos, it's like drinking chilled peach ice tea, yummy yummy yummy

And as for melons, just absolutely delicious. Wow, you are a master mixer of note.

Second order incoming asap. Just need to speak to you about possibly tweaking a juice for me if I get a chance tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Lushen said:


> Oh my hat @Oupa
> I decided to take out juices from my last order to try them when I saw this special again.
> 
> That damn peach rooibos, it's like drinking chilled peach ice tea, yummy yummy yummy
> ...



@Lushen - if your tweak gets done and its good then you have to share the info!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (23/2/16)

Silver said:


> @Lushen - if your tweak gets done and its good then you have to share the info!


 
I definitely will Sir @Silver 
I was thinking Melons with a bit of Kalooda. Seems like I have to do it myself, so as soon as I get my hands on some decent kalooda, I will try it and revert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (23/2/16)

Order placed this morning, all set for the goodness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/2/16)

Can't contain my excitement ordered xxx, tropical ice and guava as soon as i saw this post

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gibo (23/2/16)

Just placed my order now. was gutted when I missed the deadline on the last special. wont make the same mistake again. VM juices never dissapoint

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (23/2/16)

Pulled the trigger on this special. Its a no brainer. Never tried vm but after the reviews i read inhad to take the plunge.
Also the service was great. I didnt find the notes section to let them no what additional flavour i wanted. So i completed the order with the intention to email them. Literally a minute after paying i teceived a phone call from vm requested what additional flav i wanted 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Lushen said:


> I definitely will Sir @Silver
> I was thinking Melons with a bit of Kalooda. Seems like I have to do it myself, so as soon as I get my hands on some decent kalooda, I will try it and revert.



@Lushen, make sure you get Koolada and not Kalooda
If you get Kalooda by mistake, I suggest rather chuck in Menthol
It's a super fuel of the future and goes with everything!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lushen (23/2/16)

Silver said:


> @Lushen, make sure you get Koolada and not Kalooda
> If you get Kalooda by mistake, I suggest rather chuck in Menthol
> It's a super fuel of the future and goes with everything!!



Thanks @Silver
I didn't know that there was koolada. I will do some research first


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Lushen said:


> Thanks @Silver
> I didn't know that there was koolada. I will do some research first



Lol, pulling your leg @Lushen
It's called Koolada not Kalooda - haha

Personally, I prefer menthol. Koolada gives a coolness with very little actual flavour.
Only problem for me is that I think I am slightly allergic to Koolada. Juices that have it in make me cough and make my throat a bit irritated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## mildly.inked (23/2/16)

This is AWESOME! I had already spent too much moola when the last promo came round so couldn't take advantage but now I can, thanks for running this promo again for us poor sods waiting on payday @Oupa!

- Now to decide on the flavours... I reckon XXX, Melons and either Berry Blaze, Peach Rooibos or Guava. Decisions decisions decisions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (23/2/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, pulling your leg @Lushen
> It's called Koolada not Kalooda - haha
> 
> Personally, I prefer menthol. Koolada gives a coolness with very little actual flavour.
> Only problem for me is that I think I am slightly allergic to Koolada. Juices that have it in make me cough and make my throat a bit irritated.



Hahahaha, thank for that
Koolada is what I'm looking for. Will have to give it a try to see if I get any irritations.

I did try it before in another juice and quite enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Lushen said:


> Hahahaha, thank for that
> Koolada is what I'm looking for. Will have to give it a try to see if I get any irritations.
> 
> I did try it before in another juice and quite enjoyed it.



Ya, don't be put off it from my experiences, I think I am quite a rare case with respect to this.
It's actually a pity because I like it quite a lot.
Let us know how it goes


----------



## zadiac (24/2/16)

@Oupa , how long should I let the juices steep after receiving it?


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

OreO said:


> Pulled the trigger on this special. Its a no brainer. Never tried vm but after the reviews i read inhad to take the plunge.
> Also the service was great. I didnt find the notes section to let them no what additional flavour i wanted. So i completed the order with the intention to email them. Literally a minute after paying i teceived a phone call from vm requested what additional flav i wanted
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I took the same risk and it paid off! What flavours did you go for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

mildly.inked said:


> This is AWESOME! I had already spent too much moola when the last promo came round so couldn't take advantage but now I can, thanks for running this promo again for us poor sods waiting on payday @Oupa!
> 
> - Now to decide on the flavours... I reckon XXX, Melons and either Berry Blaze, Peach Rooibos or Guava. Decisions decisions decisions.


I'm going for 2 x XXX and a peach rooibos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I took the same risk and it paid off! What flavours did you go for?


Im going XXX peach rooibos and tropical ice. What about you strosta

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

OreO said:


> Im going XXX peach rooibos and tropical ice. What about you strosta
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Good choice! Last time I went with Coffee, XXX and Tropical Ice. The TI is nice to drop into the XXX, so I'm bulking up on that supply, and will try the extra peachy peach-rooibos!


----------



## OreO (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Good choice! Last time I went with Coffee, XXX and Tropical Ice. The TI is nice to drop into the XXX, so I'm bulking up on that supply, and will try the extra peachy peach-rooibos!


Yea i spoke to mr fisher and he says tropical ice is strong. He suggested to add vg pg. I got tropical ice because i bought porcupine rock coconut menthol and loved it.
I heard aweso.e reviews on XXX and the peachy rooibos. Must let me know ur thoughts on the flavours

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

OreO said:


> Yea i spoke to mr fisher and he says tropical ice is strong. He suggested to add vg pg. I got tropical ice because i bought porcupine rock coconut menthol and loved it.
> I heard aweso.e reviews on XXX and the peachy rooibos. Must let me know ur thoughts on the flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I'm not even going to bother trying to explain the XXX (in short, it's summer in your mouth!), first juice I have found that I go through more than one tank a day, it's just incredible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (24/2/16)

zadiac said:


> @Oupa , how long should I let the juices steep after receiving it?



5 - 7 days should be good enough for most of our juices, although our VM4 really comes to life after about 2 weeks plus.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (24/2/16)

Oupa said:


> 5 - 7 days should be good enough for most of our juices, although our VM4 really comes to life after about 2 weeks plus.



Shot, thank man. Can't wait to get mine. Should be here late today or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

@Oupa I should be sorted for a few days...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lushen (24/2/16)

Oupa said:


> 5 - 7 days should be good enough for most of our juices, although our VM4 really comes to life after about 2 weeks plus.


 
you are so right about VM4. I initially let it steep for 2 weeks, and then decided to put it away after trying a few ml's. Now 4 weeks later and I just cannot get enough of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (24/2/16)

Oupa said:


> 5 - 7 days should be good enough for most of our juices, although our VM4 really comes to life after about 2 weeks plus.


I still have to wait a week   . My patience game is going to need to be strong as hell. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/16)

So the receptionist phoned me and said my parcel arrived and now Im out of office today  Will be rewicking two empty tanks before going to office tommorow so excited thank you @Oupa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/2/16)

I finally got my order in last night 
1x Guava and 2x Melons

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

Silver said:


> Ya, don't be put off it from my experiences, I think I am quite a rare case with respect to this.
> It's actually a pity because I like it quite a lot.
> Let us know how it goes


@Silver I have the same reaction to Koolada. Got some to add to fruity juices etc now and then. If I use too much it makes me cough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flava (24/2/16)

hi, quick question: is it 1 free for every 2 ordered or maxed at 1 free per order.
Might order and pay for 4 so qualify for 2 free?


----------



## Oupa (24/2/16)

But with 100ml of each flavour, just try it


Flava said:


> hi, quick question: is it 1 free for every 2 ordered or maxed at 1 free per order.
> Might order and pay for 4 so qualify for 2 free?



Yip, for every 2 you buy you get a 3rd bottle free! So buy 4, get another 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Hey @Oupa , I remember reading somewhere that all juices are 50/50 PG/VG, and if we want higher VG we leave a note in the order comments. Is this correct?


----------



## OreO (25/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey @Oupa , I remember reading somewhere that all juices are 50/50 PG/VG, and if we want higher VG we leave a note in the order comments. Is this correct?


Hey stosta,

I think its 60/40 if i remember correctly when vm phoned

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Loving the banners @Oupa !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (25/2/16)

Most of our juices,


Stosta said:


> Hey @Oupa , I remember reading somewhere that all juices are 50/50 PG/VG, and if we want higher VG we leave a note in the order comments. Is this correct?



Most of our juices are between 50PG/50VG - 60PG/40VG. But you can order in any ratio.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (25/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Loving the banners @Oupa !



Thanks... we try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wash (26/2/16)

First VM order placed this morning! Hope I was in time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS (1/3/16)

Order received today. Massive thanks to @Oupa for mixing up XXX without any menthol (not a fan of menthol) and at my requested PG/VG ratio too. Awesome service once again. 

Time to test these out


----------



## mildly.inked (1/3/16)

NnoS said:


> Order received today. Massive thanks to @Oupa for mixing up XXX without any menthol (not a fan of menthol) and at my requested PG/VG ratio too. Awesome service once again.
> 
> Time to test these out



Dammit, wish I new I could specify PG/VG but I'm sure it will still be awesome... the wait is killing me though!


----------



## NnoS (1/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Dammit, wish I new I could specify PG/VG but I'm sure it will still be awesome... the wait is killing me though!



I also only found out recently. I read it on someone's post somewhere along the line. It will definitely be worth it. XXX is awesome right off the bat without much steeping. I've put the VM4 waaaay back in my cupboard though. Hope I can hold out for 2 weeks.


----------



## mildly.inked (1/3/16)

NnoS said:


> I also only found out recently. I read it on someone's post somewhere along the line. It will definitely be worth it. XXX is awesome right off the bat without much steeping. I've put the VM4 waaaay back in my cupboard though. Hope I can hold out for 2 weeks.



Yeah will be tough to wait hey!


----------



## mildly.inked (21/3/16)

I must say, the XXX measured up to the hype for sure!

If you run another special like this I will definitely do 3 bottles of XXX... hint hint @Oupa 

hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen (20/5/16)

Silver said:


> Ya, don't be put off it from my experiences, I think I am quite a rare case with respect to this.
> It's actually a pity because I like it quite a lot.
> Let us know how it goes


 
@Silver I finally managed to get time to find Koolada and I added 3 drops to VM Melons. It is now an even more awesome vape for me and I taste the fruits much better. No coughing or throat irritation as yet, so I guess I am still good to vape it 

Edit: 3 drops in one 8ml Reo bottle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johan Heyns (28/5/16)

excited for the next special and I wanna try XXX so bad!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

